# Game wouldn't load



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

I had purchased a game(governor of poker) from Big Fish Games it was working fine up till a week ago when it just wouldn't load I've tried several times to explain the problem to their forum and exept for a few ideas,which i did,they're not able to help me.I've tried uninstalling,installing several times to no avail.I've tried different compatibility modes nothing.At one point it said the game was runing and needed to close but it wasn't running because i had exited the game prior to that.Then it said a file(npzrpfx.exe.)was incompatible(which I tried in a different mode)I mention all of this in their forum but so far nothing.Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Installed and uninstalled several times right? Then it must have left several files in your machine including registries and that must be crashing the software. Clearing registry entries may solve this but DO NOT DO THAT if you don't know how to. If it said the game is running then it is running in the background. Ask them whether they have an OFFICIAL uninstaller software to remove the whole program. If yes, uninstall and reinstall the game. If not, there are several good uninstallers like "revo", but do not try them, just let me know. Then I will pass this issue to a HJT expert and he/she may suggest one for you


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

sepala:The only way to uninstall this game is through the control panel,which i have done several times.I am familar with clearing registry entries,but i'm not a pro lol.Any advice would be appreciated thanks


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

I know that you uninstall it via the control panel. But leaving files is still possible. It may due to a software setting (Like saving game files) or a software bug. Passing this issue to a HJT expert. Wait for his/her response


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Lets have a look and see if there is a virus or malware causing this problem 

Download *OTL* to your Desktop 

Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted. 
Click the Quick Scan button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long. 
When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. *OTL.Txt* and *Extras.Txt*. These are saved in the same location as OTL. 
Please copy *(Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy)* the contents of these files, one at a time and post them in your topic 


eddie


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

what is OTL and what does it do.What will it do in reference to my problem?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I'm just trying to spot if any malware is there, that could be causing any problems that you're having. If you want, download HijackThis, as its a smaller log, and I can see at a glance if anything stands out 

*1. Please download HijackThis:*
Please go * here* to download *HijackThis*.

To the right of the green arrow under *HijackThis downloads* click on the *Executable *button and download the *HijackThis.exe* file to your desktop.
Double-click the * HijackThis.exe* file on your desktop to launch the program. If you get a security warning asking if you want to run this software because the publisher couldn't be verified click on Run to allow it.
Click on the *Scan* button. The scan will not take long and when it's finished the resulting log will open automatically in Notepad.
Save the log file to your desktop. Copy and paste the contents of the log in your post.
*Please do not fix anything with HijackThis unless you are instructed to do so. Most of what appears in the log will be harmless and/or necessary.*.

---------

Saying that, having a look at the file you mention, npzrpfx.exe, it seems that the only 3 threads about it are to do with the actual game. However, there may be something stopping this from running. Do you have a firewall/antivirus, and if so, which ones?


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Eddie5659
I have Kaspersky AntiVirus(everything is up to date)


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Eddie5659
As instructed I ran the HijackThis download but am having a problem copying and pasting.As noted I have Kaspersky anti virus and windows firewall.This is the only game I am having a problem with from Big Fish.Thanks


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, for the actual game, have you seen if there are any updates:

http://bigfishgames.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1245/kw/patch

Lets also see if re-registering the file will help:

Go to Start | Run and type:

*regsvr32 npzrpfx.exe*

and press enter.

Let me know what it says, or if it works.

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Sorry, replied whilst you were replying. For the hijackThis log, right-click inside the notepad list, and click on Select All.

Then, in your reply here, right-click and select Paste


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Eddie5659
There is no game update and Windows cannot find the file.(regsur32npzrpfx.exe)


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Eddie5659
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 11:54:07 AM, on 7/17/2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\avp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AOL\1303774094\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AOL Desktop 9.6\waol.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AOL Desktop 9.6\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AOL\Topspeed\3.0\aoltpsd3.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AOL Desktop 9.6\AOLBrowser\aolbrowser.exe
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O452RUCV\HijackThis[1].exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/USCON/1
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: link filter bho - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\klwtbbho.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Registration] C:\Program Files (x86)\System Registration\prodreg.exe /boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AOL\1303774094\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\Scheduler\Launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files (x86)\AOL Desktop 9.6\AOL.EXE" -b
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Best Buy pc app.lnk = C:\ProgramData\Best Buy pc app\ClickOnceSetup.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Dell Dock First Run.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe (User 'Default user')
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: &Virtual Keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\klwtbbho.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {CF84DAC5-A4F5-419E-A0BA-C01FFD71112F} (SysInfo Class) - http://content.systemrequirementslab.com.s3.amazonaws.com/global/bin/srldetect_intel_4.4.24.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~2\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\mzvkbd3.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus Service (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab ZAO - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Dock Login Service (DockLoginService) - Stardock Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: EPSON V5 Service4(01) (EPSON_EB_RPCV4_01) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\ProgramData\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40STB.EXE
O23 - Service: EPSON V3 Service4(01) (EPSON_PM_RPCV4_01) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\ProgramData\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40RPB.EXE
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SoftThinks Agent Service (SftService) - SoftThinks SAS - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\sftservice.EXE
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
--
End of file - 9771 bytes
Here is file.Thanks


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Nothing bad showing there 

As for the message you got back, it looks like you didn't add the space after the regsvr32:


regsvr32 npzrpfx.exe

It should hopefully work this time


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Eddie5659
retyped (with space lol) came back with specified module could not be found.Binary value may not be set,check .dll files.Then again files could not be found.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, looks like it's not where its supposed to be, or even there at all.

So, lets see if we can find any copies on the pc:

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*

Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following codebox into the main textfield:

```
:filefind
npzrpfx.exe
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found at on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*

eddie


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Eddie 5659
Ran systemlook as directed.Came back with file can't be found.No context.


----------



## johnpaulmathew (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you deleted some files from the executable files containing folder try it after an uninstalation and instalation.
___________________________________________________________
MBA consultants in India


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

edSystemLook 04.09.10 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 15:43 on 21/07/2011 by verna
Administrator - Elevation successful
WARNING: SystemLook running under WOW64. Use SystemLook_x64 for accurate results.
Invalid Context: file find
No Context: npzrpfx.exe
-= EOF =-die5659
here is the results of system look.Thanks


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hmmm, looks like you may have entered the code wrong. Did you remember to put the : in?

Also, as its 64-bit system, delete the copy you have and get the 64-bit version from one of these two links:

*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*

Then, make sure that all the code is added, including the *:*


```
:filefind
npzrpfx.exe
```
And try again, just to be sure


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

SystemLook 04.09.10 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 07:20 on 24/07/2011 by verna
Administrator - Elevation successful
========== filefind ==========
Searching for "npzrpfx.exe"
C:\Program Files (x86)\Governor of Poker\npzrpfx.exe --a---- 763208 bytes [17:46 11/09/2008] [17:46 11/09/2008] 90FAEABF7F440A0A22474012C8D6B79D
-= EOF =-*Download Mirror #1 (http://jps*Download Mirror #1 (http://jpshortstuff.247fixes.com/SystemLook_x64.exehortstuff.247fixes.com/SystemLook_x64.exe


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Eddie5659 (see abov reply ^)
Here you eddie hope it helps.Thanks


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Ah, that may be why the re-register didn't work. So, lets try it again, but this time type the following:

*regsvr32.exe "C:\Program Files (x86)\Governor of Poker\npzrpfx.exe"*

and see if that works


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
Re-typed as suggested,here's what came back:failed to load,make sure the binary is stored at specified path or debug it to check for problems with the binary or dependent .DLL files. The specified module could not be found.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Last try and then I'll grab someone that may have another idea 


regsvr32.exe "C:\Program Files\Governor of Poker\npzrpfx.exe"


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
Same deal eddie,windows cannot find the file.I don't get it if it's there then where is it?Thanks for your help.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, had a look and the wording is how its supposed to be 

When you go to Run, instead of typing it in, copy/paste the line, just in case there are any errors. If it still won't work, I'll look at something else


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
same deal as above,failed to load etc.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, can you run this for me, as HijackThis isn't updated yet for Windows 7:

Download *OTL* to your Desktop 

Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted. 
Click the Quick Scan button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long. 
When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. *OTL.Txt* and *Extras.Txt*. These are saved in the same location as OTL. 
Please copy *(Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy)* the contents of these files, one at a time and post them in your topic 


Nothing will be removed, its just a deeper scan than HJT


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

OTL logfile created on: 7/28/2011 6:39:15 AM - Run 2
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.26.1 Folder = C:\Users\verna\Downloads
64bit- Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.0.8112.16421)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

2.97 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.63 Gb Available Physical Memory | 54.87% Memory free
5.93 Gb Paging File | 4.24 Gb Available in Paging File | 71.46% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 455.84 Gb Total Space | 419.15 Gb Free Space | 91.95% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: VERNA-PC | User Name: verna | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user | Quick Scan | Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: On | Skip Microsoft Files: On | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2011/07/28 06:10:23 | 000,579,584 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\verna\Downloads\OTL.exe
PRC - [2011/07/02 15:06:35 | 000,243,360 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems, Inc.) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10u_ActiveX.exe
PRC - [2011/06/06 12:55:28 | 000,064,952 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
PRC - [2011/04/25 18:41:20 | 000,352,976 | ---- | M] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\avp.exe
PRC - [2011/01/13 13:54:26 | 000,464,856 | ---- | M] (SoftThinks - Dell) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\DSUpdate\DSUpd.exe
PRC - [2011/01/13 13:42:12 | 003,811,648 | ---- | M] (SoftThinks - Dell) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Toaster.exe
PRC - [2011/01/13 13:39:32 | 000,783,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\Scheduler\STService.exe
PRC - [2011/01/13 13:37:02 | 000,705,856 | ---- | M] (SoftThinks SAS) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\SftService.exe
PRC - [2011/01/13 06:20:00 | 000,041,296 | ---- | M] (AOL Inc.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\AOL Desktop 9.6\waol.exe
PRC - [2011/01/13 06:19:58 | 000,045,392 | ---- | M] (AOL Inc.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\AOL Desktop 9.6\shellmon.exe
PRC - [2010/03/08 02:27:49 | 000,041,800 | ---- | M] (AOL Inc.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AOL\1303774094\ee\aolsoftware.exe
PRC - [2010/03/03 21:16:06 | 000,013,336 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
PRC - [2010/03/03 21:16:04 | 000,284,696 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
PRC - [2009/06/09 09:11:14 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Stardock Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe
PRC - [2008/11/09 15:48:14 | 000,602,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
PRC - [2006/10/23 07:50:35 | 000,046,640 | R--- | M] (AOL LLC) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AOL\acs\AOLacsd.exe

========== Modules (SafeList) ==========

MOD - [2011/07/28 06:10:23 | 000,579,584 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\verna\Downloads\OTL.exe
MOD - [2010/11/20 06:55:09 | 001,680,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2\comctl32.dll

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV:*64bit:* - [2010/05/20 15:26:28 | 000,199,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\MSCamS64.exe -- (MSCamSvc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 20:41:27 | 001,011,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll -- (WinDefend)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/09 09:11:14 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Stardock Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe -- (DockLoginService)
SRV - [2011/06/06 12:55:28 | 000,064,952 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe -- (AdobeARMservice)
SRV - [2011/04/25 18:41:20 | 000,352,976 | ---- | M] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\avp.exe -- (AVP)
SRV - [2011/01/13 13:37:02 | 000,705,856 | ---- | M] (SoftThinks SAS) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\sftservice.EXE -- (SftService)
SRV - [2010/12/16 00:37:34 | 000,016,680 | ---- | M] (Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\g2aservice.exe -- (GoToAssist)
SRV - [2010/03/18 13:16:28 | 000,130,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe -- (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32)
SRV - [2010/03/03 21:16:06 | 000,013,336 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe -- (IAStorDataMgrSvc) Intel(R)
SRV - [2009/06/10 16:23:09 | 000,066,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe -- (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32)
SRV - [2008/11/09 15:48:14 | 000,602,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe -- (YahooAUService)
SRV - [2007/12/16 23:00:00 | 000,163,840 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION) [Auto | Running] -- C:\ProgramData\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40STB.EXE -- (EPSON_EB_RPCV4_01) EPSON V5 Service4(01)
SRV - [2007/01/10 23:02:00 | 000,126,464 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION) [Auto | Running] -- C:\ProgramData\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40RPB.EXE -- (EPSON_PM_RPCV4_01) EPSON V3 Service4(01)
SRV - [2006/10/23 07:50:35 | 000,046,640 | R--- | M] (AOL LLC) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe -- (AOL ACS)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/04/25 18:41:20 | 000,556,120 | ---- | M] (Kaspersky Lab) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\klif.sys -- (KLIF)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/03/11 01:41:12 | 000,107,904 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsata.sys -- (amdsata)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/03/11 01:41:12 | 000,027,008 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdxata.sys -- (amdxata)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/20 08:33:35 | 000,078,720 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard Company) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HpSAMD.sys -- (HpSAMD)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/20 06:07:05 | 000,059,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys -- (TsUsbFlt)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/06/09 17:44:00 | 000,011,864 | ---- | M] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\kl2.sys -- (kl2)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/06/09 17:43:56 | 000,460,888 | ---- | M] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\kl1.sys -- (KL1)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/05/20 15:26:28 | 000,036,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\nx6000.sys -- (MSHUSBVideo)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/04/22 19:07:36 | 000,027,736 | ---- | M] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\klim6.sys -- (KLIM6)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/11/02 20:27:10 | 000,022,544 | ---- | M] (Kaspersky Lab) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\klmouflt.sys -- (klmouflt)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/30 22:58:42 | 000,236,544 | ---- | M] (Realtek ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Rt64win7.sys -- (RTL8167)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 20:52:20 | 000,194,128 | ---- | M] (AMD Technologies Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsbs.sys -- (amdsbs)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 20:48:04 | 000,065,600 | ---- | M] (LSI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys -- (LSI_SAS2)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 20:45:55 | 000,024,656 | ---- | M] (Promise Technology) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\stexstor.sys -- (stexstor)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/03 12:42:08 | 007,342,432 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\igdkmd64.sys -- (igfx)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 15:38:56 | 000,000,308 | ---- | M] () [File_System | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wbem\ntfs.mof -- (Ntfs)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 15:34:33 | 003,286,016 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\evbda.sys -- (ebdrv)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 15:34:28 | 000,468,480 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bxvbda.sys -- (b06bdrv)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 15:34:23 | 000,270,848 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\b57nd60a.sys -- (b57nd60a)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 15:31:59 | 000,031,232 | ---- | M] (Hauppauge Computer Works, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\hcw85cir.sys -- (hcw85cir)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/04 21:54:36 | 000,408,600 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iaStor.sys -- (iaStor)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/05/26 07:13:10 | 000,138,752 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\IntcHdmi.sys -- (IntcHdmiAddService) Intel(R)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2006/11/29 17:24:49 | 000,024,064 | ---- | M] (America Online, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\wanatw64.sys -- (wanatw) WAN Miniport (ATW)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2006/11/01 13:51:00 | 000,151,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\WimFltr.sys -- (WimFltr)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/USCON/1
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.com/
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Restore = http://g.msn.com/USCON/1
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin: C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@messenger.yahoo.com/YahooMessengerStatePlugin;version=1.0.0.6: C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Shared\npYState.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=14.0.8081.0709: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@oberon-media.com/ONCAdapter: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Oberon Media\NCAdapter\1.0.0.7\npapicomadapter.dll (Oberon-Media )
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@viewpoint.com/VMP: C:\Program Files (x86)\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\npViewpoint.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Thunderbird\Extensions\\{eea12ec4-729d-4703-bc37-106ce9879ce2}: C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\THBExt [2011/04/25 18:12:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

O1 HOSTS File: ([2009/06/10 16:00:26 | 000,000,824 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (IEVkbdBHO Class) - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\x64\ievkbd.dll (Kaspersky Lab ZAO)
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (FilterBHO Class) - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\x64\klwtbbho.dll (Kaspersky Lab ZAO)
O2 - BHO: (&Yahoo! Toolbar Helper) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (IEVkbdBHO Class) - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\ievkbd.dll (Kaspersky Lab ZAO)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - No CLSID value found.
O2 - BHO: (FilterBHO Class) - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\klwtbbho.dll (Kaspersky Lab ZAO)
O2 - BHO: (SingleInstance Class) - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTSingleInstance.dll (Yahoo! Inc)
O3:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - Locked - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Yahoo! Toolbar) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - Locked - No CLSID value found.
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\SysNative\hkcmd.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\SysNative\igfxtray.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\SysNative\igfxpers.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe (Realtek Semiconductor)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AVP] C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\avp.exe (Kaspersky Lab ZAO)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Dell Registration] C:\Program Files (x86)\System Registration\prodreg.exe (Dell, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AOL\1303774094\ee\aolsoftware.exe (AOL Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [LifeCam] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] C:\Program Files (x86)\AOL Desktop 9.6\AOL.EXE (AOL Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\RunOnce: [Launcher] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\Scheduler\Launcher.exe (Softthinks)
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Infodelivery present
O9:*64bit:* - Extra Button: &Virtual Keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\x64\klwtbbho.dll (Kaspersky Lab ZAO)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra Button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\x64\klwtbbho.dll (Kaspersky Lab ZAO)
O9 - Extra Button: &Virtual Keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\klwtbbho.dll (Kaspersky Lab ZAO)
O9 - Extra Button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\klwtbbho.dll (Kaspersky Lab ZAO)
O13 - gopher Prefix: missing
O13 - gopher Prefix: missing
O15 - HKCU\..Trusted Domains: aol.com ([objects] * is out of zone range - 5)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_26-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_26)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0026-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_26-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_26)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_26-windows-i586.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_26-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_26)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0026-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_26-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_26)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_26-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_26)
O16 - DPF: {CF84DAC5-A4F5-419E-A0BA-C01FFD71112F} http://content.systemrequirementslab.com.s3.amazonaws.com/global/bin/srldetect_intel_4.4.24.0.cab (SysInfo Class)
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.1
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\livecall {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\msnim {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\wlmailhtml {03C514A3-1EFB-4856-9F99-10D7BE1653C0} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: (C:\PROGRA~2\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\mzvkbd3.dll) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\mzvkbd3.dll (Kaspersky Lab ZAO)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) - C:\Windows\SysNative\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (/pagefile) - File not found
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (/pagefile) - File not found
O20:*64bit:* - Winlogon\Notify\GoToAssist: DllName - Reg Error: Key error. - File not found
O20:*64bit:* - Winlogon\Notify\igfxcui: DllName - Reg Error: Key error. - C:\Windows\SysNative\igfxdev.dll (Intel Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - Winlogon\Notify\klogon: DllName - Reg Error: Key error. - C:\Windows\SysNative\klogon.dll (Kaspersky Lab ZAO)
O21:*64bit:* - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - CLSID or File not found.
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - CLSID or File not found.
O22:*64bit:* - SharedTaskScheduler: {1984DD45-52CF-49cd-AB77-18F378FEA264} - FencesShellExt - C:\Program Files\Stardock\Fences\FencesMenu64.dll (Stardock)
O22:*64bit:* - SharedTaskScheduler: {EC654325-1273-C2A9-2B7C-45D29BCE68FB} - Deskscapes - Reg Error: Key error. File not found
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2011/07/18 15:25:14 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () - C:\autoexec.bat -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *) - File not found
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2011/07/27 18:51:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoft
[2011/07/27 18:50:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers
[2011/07/27 18:50:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\DVDVideoSoft
[2011/07/24 09:03:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\AntiTwin
[2011/07/21 08:45:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Roaming\ParetoLogic
[2011/07/21 08:45:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Roaming\DriverCure
[2011/07/21 08:44:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\ParetoLogic
[2011/07/18 15:25:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\sh4ldr
[2011/07/18 15:24:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
[2011/07/17 11:02:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Roaming\PDFlite
[2011/07/17 10:57:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\PDFlite
[2011/07/16 12:36:20 | 000,200,976 | ---- | C] (Trend Micro Inc.) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\tmcomm.sys
[2011/07/15 10:15:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Governor of Poker
[2011/07/15 10:15:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Governor of Poker
[2011/07/15 06:27:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro
[2011/07/09 14:15:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\VS Revo Group
[2011/07/09 13:58:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\bfgclient
[2011/07/05 11:38:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Apple Computer
[2011/07/04 08:05:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\QuickTime
[2011/07/04 08:05:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer
[2011/07/04 08:03:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple
[2011/07/04 08:03:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Apple
[2011/07/04 08:03:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Apple Software Update
[2011/07/04 08:03:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Apple
[2011/07/03 07:17:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Mozilla
[2011/07/01 11:26:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java
[2011/07/01 11:26:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Java
[2011/06/28 08:15:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Youdagames
[2 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2011/07/28 05:37:11 | 000,014,240 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2011/07/28 05:37:11 | 000,014,240 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2011/07/28 05:29:55 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2011/07/28 05:29:50 | 2388,381,696 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2011/07/26 15:39:35 | 000,014,628 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\verna\Documents\cc_20110722_155612.reg
[2011/07/24 12:15:01 | 000,000,364 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\verna\Desktop\FreeCell.lnk
[2011/07/24 12:10:05 | 000,001,188 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\verna\Desktop\Pogo Games.lnk
[2011/07/24 12:09:52 | 000,000,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\verna\Desktop\Spider Solitaire.lnk
[2011/07/24 12:09:46 | 000,000,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\verna\Desktop\Solitaire.lnk
[2011/07/24 12:09:40 | 000,000,474 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\verna\Desktop\Internet Backgammon.lnk
[2011/07/22 10:43:54 | 000,048,529 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\verna\Documents\DrFelixResults.zip
[2011/07/20 21:20:44 | 000,771,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2011/07/20 21:20:44 | 000,660,004 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfh009.dat
[2011/07/20 21:20:44 | 000,120,932 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfc009.dat
[2011/07/20 21:20:34 | 000,771,772 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2011/07/18 15:25:14 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\autoexec.bat
[2011/07/16 12:34:45 | 000,000,036 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\housecall.guid.cache
[2011/07/15 10:16:01 | 000,001,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Play Governor of Poker.lnk
[2011/07/15 10:16:01 | 000,001,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\More Great Games.lnk
[2011/07/14 05:33:01 | 000,274,320 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2011/07/24 12:15:01 | 000,000,364 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\verna\Desktop\FreeCell.lnk
[2011/07/24 12:10:05 | 000,001,188 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\verna\Desktop\Pogo Games.lnk
[2011/07/24 12:09:52 | 000,000,392 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\verna\Desktop\Spider Solitaire.lnk
[2011/07/24 12:09:46 | 000,000,368 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\verna\Desktop\Solitaire.lnk
[2011/07/24 12:09:40 | 000,000,474 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\verna\Desktop\Internet Backgammon.lnk
[2011/07/22 15:56:31 | 000,014,628 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\verna\Documents\cc_20110722_155612.reg
[2011/07/22 10:49:34 | 000,048,529 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\verna\Documents\DrFelixResults.zip
[2011/07/20 07:18:56 | 000,771,992 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2011/07/18 15:25:14 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\autoexec.bat
[2011/07/16 12:34:45 | 000,000,036 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\housecall.guid.cache
[2011/07/15 10:16:01 | 000,001,992 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Play Governor of Poker.lnk
[2011/07/15 10:16:01 | 000,001,264 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\More Great Games.lnk
[2011/07/09 13:58:44 | 000,001,929 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Game Manager.lnk
[2011/07/09 13:58:44 | 000,001,248 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\More Great Games.lnk
[2011/07/04 08:03:37 | 000,002,519 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Apple Software Update.lnk
[2011/06/27 08:55:52 | 000,000,017 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\resmon.resmoncfg
[2011/04/27 05:34:38 | 000,073,220 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPrinterDB.dat
[2011/04/27 05:34:38 | 000,031,053 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern131.dat
[2011/04/27 05:34:38 | 000,029,114 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern1.dat
[2011/04/27 05:34:38 | 000,027,417 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern121.dat
[2011/04/27 05:34:38 | 000,021,021 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern3.dat
[2011/04/27 05:34:38 | 000,015,670 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern5.dat
[2011/04/27 05:34:38 | 000,013,280 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern2.dat
[2011/04/27 05:34:38 | 000,010,673 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern4.dat
[2011/04/27 05:34:38 | 000,004,943 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern6.dat
[2011/04/27 05:34:38 | 000,001,140 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPresetData_PT.dat
[2011/04/27 05:34:38 | 000,001,140 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPresetData_BP.dat
[2011/04/27 05:34:38 | 000,001,137 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPresetData_ES.dat
[2011/04/27 05:34:38 | 000,001,130 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPresetData_FR.dat
[2011/04/27 05:34:38 | 000,001,130 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPresetData_CF.dat
[2011/04/27 05:34:38 | 000,001,104 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPresetData_EN.dat
[2011/04/27 05:34:38 | 000,000,097 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\PICSDK.ini
[2011/04/27 05:33:05 | 000,000,044 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\EPNX410.ini
[2011/04/25 18:20:27 | 000,000,335 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\nsreg.dat
[2010/12/16 02:14:49 | 000,982,220 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igkrng500.bin
[2010/12/16 02:14:47 | 000,439,300 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igcompkrng500.bin
[2010/12/16 02:14:47 | 000,134,592 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfcg500.bin
[2010/12/16 02:14:47 | 000,092,216 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfcg500m.bin
[2009/07/14 00:38:36 | 000,067,584 | --S- | C] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2009/07/13 21:35:51 | 000,000,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\NOISE.DAT
[2009/07/13 21:34:42 | 000,215,943 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dssec.dat
[2009/07/13 19:10:29 | 000,043,131 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\mib.bin
[2009/07/13 18:42:10 | 000,064,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\BWContextHandler.dll
[2009/07/13 16:03:59 | 000,364,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\msjetoledb40.dll
[2009/06/10 16:26:10 | 000,673,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mlang.dat

========== LOP Check ==========

[2011/07/21 08:45:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Roaming\DriverCure
[2011/07/27 18:51:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoft
[2011/07/27 18:50:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers
[2011/05/03 19:38:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Roaming\ERS G-Studio
[2011/05/24 10:50:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Roaming\ERS Game Studios
[2011/04/25 17:40:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Roaming\Leadertech
[2011/05/05 08:21:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Roaming\Oberon Media
[2011/07/21 08:45:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Roaming\ParetoLogic
[2011/07/17 11:02:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Roaming\PDFlite
[2011/06/13 12:26:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Roaming\Stardock
[2011/05/08 15:23:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\verna\AppData\Roaming\Vast Studios
[2009/07/14 00:08:49 | 000,025,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU(15).TXT
[2011/06/23 15:45:32 | 000,032,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 240 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:BF6A2C54
@Alternate Data Stream - 228 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:E6C6EB3B
@Alternate Data Stream - 226 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:737160C1
@Alternate Data Stream - 215 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:BE40C8A2
@Alternate Data Stream - 209 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:7E0EFF7B
@Alternate Data Stream - 179 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:9AB56A06
@Alternate Data Stream - 145 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:ED2D63E4
@Alternate Data Stream - 134 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:2211E7A0
@Alternate Data Stream - 128 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:34EFF1F2
@Alternate Data Stream - 126 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:98982C88
@Alternate Data Stream - 123 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:B139DDF3
< End of report >


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie 5659 here you go eddie.Thanks see above^


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks 

Can you see if there is a log called extras.txt in the OTL folder, and if so, can you post it.

In the meantime, can you do the following:

Run OTL 

Under the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box at the bottom, paste in the following 

```
:OTL
FF:64bit: - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - No CLSID value found.
O3:64bit: - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - Locked - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - Locked - No CLSID value found.
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = 1
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jin...ndows-i586.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O18:64bit: - Protocol\Handler\livecall {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found
O18:64bit: - Protocol\Handler\msnim {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found
O18:64bit: - Protocol\Handler\wlmailhtml {03C514A3-1EFB-4856-9F99-10D7BE1653C0} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found
O20:64bit: - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (/pagefile) - File not found
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (/pagefile) - File not found
O20:64bit: - Winlogon\Notify\GoToAssist: DllName - Reg Error: Key error. - File not found
O21:64bit: - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - CLSID or File not found.
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - CLSID or File not found.
O22:64bit: - SharedTaskScheduler: {EC654325-1273-C2A9-2B7C-45D29BCE68FB} - Deskscapes - Reg Error: Key error. File not found
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *) - File not found
[2 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]
@Alternate Data Stream - 240 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:BF6A2C54
@Alternate Data Stream - 228 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:E6C6EB3B
@Alternate Data Stream - 226 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:737160C1
@Alternate Data Stream - 215 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:BE40C8A2
@Alternate Data Stream - 209 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:7E0EFF7B
@Alternate Data Stream - 179 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:9AB56A06
@Alternate Data Stream - 145 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:ED2D63E4
@Alternate Data Stream - 134 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:2211E7A0
@Alternate Data Stream - 128 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:34EFF1F2
@Alternate Data Stream - 126 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:98982C88
@Alternate Data Stream - 123 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:B139DDF3
:Files
ipconfig /flushdns /c 
:Commands 
[purity] 
[resethosts] 
[emptytemp] 
[EMPTYFLASH] 
[CREATERESTOREPOINT] 
[Reboot]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top 
Click OK.
OTL may ask to reboot the machine. Please do so if asked.

The report should appear in Notepad after the reboot. Copy/Paste the report in your next reply

eddie


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie 5659
Here is OTL Extras logfile created on: 7/28/2011 6:13:24 AM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.26.1 Folder = C:\Users\verna\Downloads
64bit- Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.0.8112.16421)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

2.97 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.75 Gb Available Physical Memory | 59.06% Memory free
5.93 Gb Paging File | 4.33 Gb Available in Paging File | 73.03% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 455.84 Gb Total Space | 419.15 Gb Free Space | 91.95% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: VERNA-PC | User Name: verna | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user | Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.url[@ = InternetShortcut] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\rundll32.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.cpl [@ = cplfile] -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Shell Spawning ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %* File not found
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %* File not found
comfile [open] -- "%1" %* File not found
exefile [open] -- "%1" %* File not found
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
htafile [open] -- "%1" %* File not found
htmlfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
htmlfile [print] -- rundll32.exe %windir%\system32\mshtml.dll,PrintHTML "%1" File not found
inffile [install] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\InfDefaultInstall.exe "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
InternetShortcut [open] -- "C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll",OpenURL %l (Microsoft Corporation)
InternetShortcut [print] -- "C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll",PrintHTML "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
piffile [open] -- "%1" %* File not found
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1" File not found
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l File not found
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S File not found
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1 File not found
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cplfile [cplopen] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\control.exe "%1",%* (Microsoft Corporation)
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
htafile [open] -- "%1" %*
htmlfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
htmlfile [print] -- rundll32.exe %windir%\system32\mshtml.dll,PrintHTML "%1"
inffile [install] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\InfDefaultInstall.exe "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Security Center Settings ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"cval" = 1

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]
"VistaSp1" = 28 4D B2 76 41 04 CA 01 [binary data]
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"AntiSpywareOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc\Vol]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\KasperskyAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring" = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]

========== Firewall Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\PublicProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 1

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

64bit: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{10CD364B-FFCC-48BE-B469-B9622A033075}" = Fences
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F86416026FF}" = Java(TM) 6 Update 26 (64-bit)
"{6965A8D2-465D-4F98-9FAA-0E9E2348F329}" = Microsoft LifeCam
"{6E8E85E8-CE4B-4FF5-91F7-04999C9FAE6A}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
"{8E34682C-8118-31F1-BC4C-98CD9675E1C2}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
"{8EBA8727-ADC2-477B-9D9A-1A1836BE4E05}" = Dell Edoc Viewer
"{95120000-00B9-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Application Error Reporting
"{9C5A08BF-BB99-4998-81BD-F6CC32483B34}" = Microsoft Corporation
"{C73A3942-84C8-4597-9F9B-EE227DCBA758}" = Dell Dock
"{F5B09CFD-F0B2-36AF-8DF4-1DF6B63FC7B4}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"{FBBC4667-2521-4E78-B1BD-8706F774549B}" = Best Buy pc app
"2C1C2F29FADF39F533CEEE67B90F07A5306A4BDB" = Windows Driver Package - OLYMPUS IMAGING CORP. Camera Communication Driver Package (09/09/2009 1.0.0.0)
"CCleaner" = CCleaner
"EPSON NX410 Series" = EPSON NX410 Series Printer Uninstall
"HDMI" = Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{0ED7EE95-6A97-47AA-AD73-152C08A15B04}" = Dell DataSafe Local Backup
"{178832DE-9DE0-4C87-9F82-9315A9B03985}" = Windows Live Writer
"{205C6BDD-7B73-42DE-8505-9A093F35A238}" = Windows Live Upload Tool
"{22B775E7-6C42-4FC5-8E10-9A5E3257BD94}" = MSVCRT
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83216026FF}" = Java(TM) 6 Update 26
"{2A0F2CC5-3065-492C-8380-B03AA7106B1A}" = Dell Product Registration
"{30BB4D60-81DB-11D5-BB77-00400536ABAC}" = OLYMPUS CAMEDIA Master 4.2
"{3B4E636E-9D65-4D67-BA61-189800823F52}" = Windows Live Communications Platform
"{3D5044A5-97B8-45C0-B956-BB2376569188}" = Windows Live Movie Maker
"{3E29EE6C-963A-4aae-86C1-DC237C4A49FC}" = Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
"{45338B07-A236-4270-9A77-EBB4115517B5}" = Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
"{4A03706F-666A-4037-7777-5F2748764D10}" = Java Auto Updater
"{57752979-A1C9-4C02-856B-FBB27AC4E02C}" = QuickTime
"{6412CECE-8172-4BE5-935B-6CECACD2CA87}" = Windows Live Mail
"{66F1F013-008F-4875-B283-5A814B820347}" = Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011
"{6956856F-B6B3-4BE0-BA0B-8F495BE32033}" = Apple Software Update
"{716E0306-8318-4364-8B8F-0CC4E9376BAC}" = MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
"{7DB9F1E5-9ACB-410D-A7DC-7A3D023CE045}" = Dell Getting Started Guide
"{81128EE8-8EAD-4DB0-85C6-17C2CE50FF71}" = Windows Live Essentials
"{82C36957-D2B8-4EF2-B88C-5FA03AA848C7-113644907}" = Gold Miner Vegas
"{837b34e3-7c30-493c-8f6a-2b0f04e2912c}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{84EBDF39-4B33-49D7-A0BD-EB6E2C4E81C1}" = Windows Live Sync
"{8A74E887-8F0F-4017-AF53-CBA42211AAA5}" = Microsoft Sync Framework Runtime Native v1.0 (x86)
"{95140000-0070-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office 2010
"{995F1E2E-F542-4310-8E1D-9926F5A279B3}" = Windows Live Toolbar
"{9C9CEB9D-53FD-49A7-85D2-FE674F72F24E}" = Microsoft Search Enhancement Pack
"{A49F249F-0C91-497F-86DF-B2585E8E76B7}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{A85FD55B-891B-4314-97A5-EA96C0BD80B5}" = Windows Live Messenger
"{A9668246-FB70-4103-A1E3-66C9BC2EFB49}" = Dell DataSafe Local Backup - Support Software
"{AA027AE9-DD20-4677-AA72-D760A358320B}" = Microsoft VC9 runtime libraries
"{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-AA1000000001}" = Adobe Reader X (10.1.0)
"{B3BC9DB1-0B0A-48B0-B86B-EA77CAA7F800}" = Microsoft Corporation
"{BD64AF4A-8C80-4152-AD77-FCDDF05208AB}" = Microsoft Sync Framework Services Native v1.0 (x86)
"{CD41B576-4787-4D5C-95EE-24A4ABD89CD3}" = System Requirements Lab for Intel
"{D6C75F0B-3BC1-4FC9-B8C5-3F7E8ED059CA}" = Windows Live Photo Gallery
"{E2DFE069-083E-4631-9B6C-43C48E991DE5}" = Junk Mail filter update
"{EE6097DD-05F4-4178-9719-D3170BF098E8}" = Apple Application Support
"{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
"{F0E12BBA-AD66-4022-A453-A1C8A0C4D570}" = Microsoft Choice Guard
"{F6BD194C-4190-4D73-B1B1-C48C99921BFE}" = Windows Live Call
"{F8A9085D-4C7A-41a9-8A77-C8998A96C421}" = Intel(R) Control Center
"Adobe Flash Player ActiveX" = Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
"Adobe Flash Player Plugin" = Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
"AOL Uninstaller" = AOL Uninstaller (Choose which Products to Remove)
"BFGC" = Big Fish Games: Game Manager
"BFG-Fiction Fixers - The Curse of OZ" = Fiction Fixers: The Curse of OZ
"BFG-Governor of Poker" = Governor of Poker
"BFG-Nightfall Mysteries - Asylum Conspiracy" = Nightfall Mysteries: Asylum Conspiracy
"BFG-PuppetShow - Mystery of Joyville" = PuppetShow: Mystery of Joyville ™
"BFG-PuppetShow - Souls of the Innocent" = PuppetShow: Souls of the Innocent
"Dell Dock" = Dell Dock
"EPSON Scanner" = EPSON Scan
"Fences" = Fences
"GoToAssist" = GoToAssist 8.0.0.514
"InstallWIX_{66F1F013-008F-4875-B283-5A814B820347}" = Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011
"ViewpointMediaPlayer" = Viewpoint Media Player
"WinLiveSuite_Wave3" = Windows Live Essentials
"Yahoo! Companion" = Yahoo! Toolbar
"Yahoo! Messenger" = Yahoo! Messenger
"Yahoo! Software Update" = Yahoo! Software Update

========== HKEY_CURRENT_USER Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"WinBubble" = WinBubble

========== Last 10 Event Log Errors ==========

Error reading Event Logs: The Event Service is not operating properly or the Event Logs are corrupt!

< End of report >
the extras


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
Here is theAll processes killed
========== OTL ==========
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB}\ not found.
64bit-Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\\Locked deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\\Locked deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\\NoActiveDesktop deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\\NoActiveDesktopChanges deleted successfully.
Starting removal of ActiveX control {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\ not found.
Starting removal of ActiveX control {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7}
C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\gp.inf not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7}\ not found.
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\PROTOCOLS\Handler\livecall\ deleted successfully.
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F}\ not found.
File {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found not found.
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\PROTOCOLS\Handler\msnim\ deleted successfully.
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F}\ not found.
File {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found not found.
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\PROTOCOLS\Handler\wlmailhtml\ deleted successfully.
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{03C514A3-1EFB-4856-9F99-10D7BE1653C0}\ not found.
File {03C514A3-1EFB-4856-9F99-10D7BE1653C0} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found not found.
64bit-Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\VMApplet:/pagefile deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\VMApplet:/pagefile deleted successfully.
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\GoToAssist\ deleted successfully.
64bit-Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad\\WebCheck deleted successfully.
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad\\WebCheck deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}\ not found.
64bit-Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler\\{EC654325-1273-C2A9-2B7C-45D29BCE68FB} deleted successfully.
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{EC654325-1273-C2A9-2B7C-45D29BCE68FB}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session manager\\BootExecute:autocheck autochk * deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\8AE3EC14EAF84064958AC340C66EDD44.TMP\WiseCustomCall.dll deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\8AE3EC14EAF84064958AC340C66EDD44.TMP\WiseCustomCalla.dll deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\8AE3EC14EAF84064958AC340C66EDD44.TMP\WiseCustomCalla2.dll deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\8AE3EC14EAF84064958AC340C66EDD44.TMP\WiseCustomCalla21.dll deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\8AE3EC14EAF84064958AC340C66EDD44.TMP\WiseCustomCalla31.exe deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\8AE3EC14EAF84064958AC340C66EDD44.TMP\WiseCustomCalla32.dll deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\8AE3EC14EAF84064958AC340C66EDD44.TMP\WiseCustomCalla33.dll deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\8AE3EC14EAF84064958AC340C66EDD44.TMP\WiseCustomCalla34.dll deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\8AE3EC14EAF84064958AC340C66EDD44.TMP\WiseCustomCalla36.dll deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\8AE3EC14EAF84064958AC340C66EDD44.TMP\WiseCustomCalla36.exe deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\8AE3EC14EAF84064958AC340C66EDD44.TMP\WiseData.ini deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\8AE3EC14EAF84064958AC340C66EDD44.TMP folder deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\msdownld.tmp folder deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:BF6A2C54 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:E6C6EB3B deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:737160C1 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:BE40C8A2 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:7E0EFF7B deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:9AB56A06 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:ED2D63E4 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:2211E7A0 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:34EFF1F2 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:98982C88 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:B139DDF3 deleted successfully.
========== FILES ==========
< ipconfig /flushdns /c >
Windows IP Configuration
Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.
C:\Users\verna\Downloads\cmd.bat deleted successfully.
C:\Users\verna\Downloads\cmd.txt deleted successfully.
========== COMMANDS ==========
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts moved successfully.
HOSTS file reset successfully

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: Administrator

User: All Users

User: Default
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public

User: verna
->Temp folder emptied: 368177964 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 269785316 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 440558347 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 622 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 (64bit) .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 83534973 bytes
%systemroot%\sysnative\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes
%systemroot%\sysnative\config\systemprofile\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment folder emptied: 749 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 0 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 1,108.00 mb

[EMPTYFLASH]

User: Administrator

User: All Users

User: Default

User: Default User

User: Public

User: verna
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

Total Flash Files Cleaned = 0.00 mb

Restore point Set: OTL Restore Point

OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.26.1 log created on 07292011_122726
Files\Folders moved on Reboot...
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Temp\FXSAPIDebugLogFile.txt moved successfully.
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\SUCSRS81\request_ad[1].htm moved successfully.
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\SUCSRS81\sck[1].htm moved successfully.
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\S65T1IIB\1006485-game-wouldnt-load-3[1].htm moved successfully.
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\QWKX4C6H\Sync[1].htm moved successfully.
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\E8E5USTS\msn_com[1].htm moved successfully.
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\5D0AG54V\Include[1].htm moved successfully.
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\5D0AG54V\sck[1].htm moved successfully.
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\AntiPhishing\ED8654D5-B9F0-4DD9-B3E8-F8F560086FDF.dat moved successfully.
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\MSIMGSIZ.DAT moved successfully.
File\Folder C:\Windows\temp\klsA7AC.tmp not found!
Registry entries deleted on Reboot...
rest of your request(scan and fix)


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks 

Can you uninstall *Viewpoint Media Player* and then run this again:

Run OTL 

Under the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box at the bottom, paste in the following 

```
:OTL
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@viewpoint.com/VMP: C:\Program Files (x86)\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\npViewpoint.dll ()
:Files
C:\Program Files (x86)\Viewpoint
:Commands 
[purity] 
[resethosts] 
[emptytemp] 
[EMPTYFLASH] 
[CREATERESTOREPOINT] 
[Reboot]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top 
Click OK.
OTL may ask to reboot the machine. Please do so if asked.

The report should appear in Notepad after the reboot. Copy/Paste the report in your next reply


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
Here you go:
All processes killed
========== OTL ==========
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins\@viewpoint.com/VMP\ not found.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\npViewpoint.dll moved successfully.
========== FILES ==========
C:\Program Files (x86)\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\NewComponents folder moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\DownloadedComponents folder moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology\Components folder moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Experience Technology folder moved successfully.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Viewpoint folder moved successfully.
========== COMMANDS ==========
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts moved successfully.
HOSTS file reset successfully

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: Administrator

User: All Users

User: Default
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public

User: verna
->Temp folder emptied: 102000 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 6877439 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 6123546 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 534 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 (64bit) .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 253796 bytes
%systemroot%\sysnative\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\sysnative\config\systemprofile\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment folder emptied: 0 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 0 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 13.00 mb

[EMPTYFLASH]

User: Administrator

User: All Users

User: Default

User: Default User

User: Public

User: verna
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

Total Flash Files Cleaned = 0.00 mb

Error: Unable to interpret <[CREATERESTOREPOINT> in the current context!

OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.26.1 log created on 07302011_053858
Files\Folders moved on Reboot...
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Temp\FXSAPIDebugLogFile.txt moved successfully.
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\RNCPEXHV\msn_com[1].htm moved successfully.
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\RNCPEXHV\sck[1].htm moved successfully.
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\NQYP0QS3\1006485-game-wouldnt-load-3[1].htm moved successfully.
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\NQYP0QS3\2639038[1].htm moved successfully.
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\NQYP0QS3\Include[1].htm moved successfully.
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\BXG4V6RC\sck[1].htm moved successfully.
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\3QUQZ0HJ\4800275[1].htm moved successfully.
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\3QUQZ0HJ\request_ad[1].htm moved successfully.
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\3QUQZ0HJ\Sync[1].htm moved successfully.
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\AntiPhishing\ED8654D5-B9F0-4DD9-B3E8-F8F560086FDF.dat moved successfully.
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\MSIMGSIZ.DAT moved successfully.
File\Folder C:\Windows\temp\kls927A.tmp not found!
Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, lets see if the regsvr command will work now 

Just do the same as you did before, in the Run part


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
Still saying the same thing module cannot be found.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, try this instead:

*"C:\Program Files (x86)\Governor of Poker\npzrpfx.exe" /REGSERVER *


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
No matter what we do it keeps saying failed to load or module can't be found.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I'm not sure if you've already tried this, but have a go at uninstalling the game, deleting the folder 

C:\Program Files (x86)\Governor of Poker\

Reboot, and then install again.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
Been there done that several times.When I uninstall then reinstall everything comes back(folder, etc)the game just doesn,t launch.Like I said when I first brough up this issue bough the game about a year now, it worked fine up until a month or so then it just wouldn't launch.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, lets look at something that was in the OTL log.

Go to Control Panel | Adminstrative Tools | Services.

In there, locate *Event Log*. Is it showing as the following:

Status: Started
Startup Type: Automatic

If not, right-click on it and select Properties. From the drop down menu select Automatic, and then Apply, OK and restart the computer.

If it is showing as the above, then can you do the following just in case its stuck.

Go to the Properties again, but select Disable. Reboot, and then go back and put it as Automatic, Reboot and then try the Regsvr command again


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
Says binary value not found.Then, if binary is known reset and try again.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, lets look at this a bit deeper.

Can you use SystemLook again, but this time use this code:


```
:file
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
```
-----------

Please download MiniToolBox and save it to your desktop and run it.

Checkmark following checkboxes:

List last 10 Event Viewer log
List Minidump Files.
Click *Go* and post the result (Result.txt) that pops up. A copy of result.txt will be saved in the same directory the tool is run.

---------------


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
Here you gofile
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exefile
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exefile
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exefile
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exeSystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 09:02 on 04/08/2011 by verna
Administrator - Elevation successful
No Context: file
No Context: C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
-= EOF =-


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
The rest of yoMiniToolBox by Farbar 
Ran by verna (administrator) on 04-08-2011 at 10:00:40
Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (X64)
***************************************************************************
========================= Event log errors: ===============================
Application errors:
==================
Error: (08/04/2011 05:44:41 AM) (Source: MsiInstaller) (User: SYSTEM)SYSTEM
Description: Product: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable -- Error 1606.Could not access network location %APPDATA%\.
Error: (08/04/2011 05:44:41 AM) (Source: MsiInstaller) (User: SYSTEM)SYSTEM
Description: Product: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable -- Error 1606.Could not access network location %APPDATA%\.
Error: (08/04/2011 05:44:12 AM) (Source: MsiInstaller) (User: SYSTEM)SYSTEM
Description: Product: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) -- Error 1606.Could not access network location %APPDATA%\.
Error: (08/04/2011 05:44:12 AM) (Source: MsiInstaller) (User: SYSTEM)SYSTEM
Description: Product: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) -- Error 1606.Could not access network location %APPDATA%\.
Error: (08/03/2011 09:55:37 PM) (Source: MsiInstaller) (User: SYSTEM)SYSTEM
Description: Product: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable -- Error 1606.Could not access network location %APPDATA%\.
Error: (08/03/2011 09:55:37 PM) (Source: MsiInstaller) (User: SYSTEM)SYSTEM
Description: Product: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable -- Error 1606.Could not access network location %APPDATA%\.
Error: (08/03/2011 09:55:09 PM) (Source: MsiInstaller) (User: SYSTEM)SYSTEM
Description: Product: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) -- Error 1606.Could not access network location %APPDATA%\.
Error: (08/03/2011 09:55:09 PM) (Source: MsiInstaller) (User: SYSTEM)SYSTEM
Description: Product: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) -- Error 1606.Could not access network location %APPDATA%\.
Error: (08/03/2011 05:39:22 PM) (Source: SideBySide) (User: )
Description: Activation context generation failed for "1".Error in manifest or policy file "2" on line 3.
Invalid Xml syntax.
Error: (08/03/2011 05:39:03 PM) (Source: SideBySide) (User: )
Description: Activation context generation failed for "WLMFDS,processorArchitecture="AMD64",type="win32",version="1.0.0.1"1".Error in manifest or policy file "WLMFDS,processorArchitecture="AMD64",type="win32",version="1.0.0.1"2" on line WLMFDS,processorArchitecture="AMD64",type="win32",version="1.0.0.1"3.
Component identity found in manifest does not match the identity of the component requested.
Reference is WLMFDS,processorArchitecture="AMD64",type="win32",version="1.0.0.1".
Definition is WLMFDS,processorArchitecture="x86",type="win32",version="1.0.0.1".
Please use sxstrace.exe for detailed diagnosis.

System errors:
=============
Error: (08/04/2011 05:40:02 AM) (Source: VDS Basic Provider) (User: )
Description: Unexpected failure. Error code: [email protected]
Error: (08/04/2011 05:40:02 AM) (Source: VDS Basic Provider) (User: )
Description: Unexpected failure. Error code: [email protected]
Error: (08/03/2011 05:27:24 AM) (Source: VDS Basic Provider) (User: )
Description: Unexpected failure. Error code: [email protected]
Error: (08/03/2011 05:27:24 AM) (Source: VDS Basic Provider) (User: )
Description: Unexpected failure. Error code: [email protected]
Error: (08/02/2011 05:28:46 AM) (Source: VDS Basic Provider) (User: )
Description: Unexpected failure. Error code: [email protected]
Error: (08/02/2011 05:28:46 AM) (Source: VDS Basic Provider) (User: )
Description: Unexpected failure. Error code: [email protected]
Error: (07/30/2011 08:55:03 PM) (Source: VDS Basic Provider) (User: )
Description: Unexpected failure. Error code: [email protected]
Error: (07/30/2011 08:55:03 PM) (Source: VDS Basic Provider) (User: )
Description: Unexpected failure. Error code: [email protected]
Error: (07/30/2011 05:42:08 AM) (Source: VDS Basic Provider) (User: )
Description: Unexpected failure. Error code: [email protected]
Error: (07/30/2011 05:42:08 AM) (Source: VDS Basic Provider) (User: )
Description: Unexpected failure. Error code: [email protected]

Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================
Error: (08/04/2011 05:44:41 AM) (Source: MsiInstaller)(User: SYSTEM)SYSTEM
Description: Product: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable -- Error 1606.Could not access network location %APPDATA%\.(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)
Error: (08/04/2011 05:44:41 AM) (Source: MsiInstaller)(User: SYSTEM)SYSTEM
Description: Product: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable -- Error 1606.Could not access network location %APPDATA%\.(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)
Error: (08/04/2011 05:44:12 AM) (Source: MsiInstaller)(User: SYSTEM)SYSTEM
Description: Product: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) -- Error 1606.Could not access network location %APPDATA%\.(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)
Error: (08/04/2011 05:44:12 AM) (Source: MsiInstaller)(User: SYSTEM)SYSTEM
Description: Product: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) -- Error 1606.Could not access network location %APPDATA%\.(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)
Error: (08/03/2011 09:55:37 PM) (Source: MsiInstaller)(User: SYSTEM)SYSTEM
Description: Product: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable -- Error 1606.Could not access network location %APPDATA%\.(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)
Error: (08/03/2011 09:55:37 PM) (Source: MsiInstaller)(User: SYSTEM)SYSTEM
Description: Product: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable -- Error 1606.Could not access network location %APPDATA%\.(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)
Error: (08/03/2011 09:55:09 PM) (Source: MsiInstaller)(User: SYSTEM)SYSTEM
Description: Product: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) -- Error 1606.Could not access network location %APPDATA%\.(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)
Error: (08/03/2011 09:55:09 PM) (Source: MsiInstaller)(User: SYSTEM)SYSTEM
Description: Product: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) -- Error 1606.Could not access network location %APPDATA%\.(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)
Error: (08/03/2011 05:39:22 PM) (Source: SideBySide)(User: )
Description: c:\program files (x86)\microsoft\search enhancement pack\search helper\searchhelper.dllc:\program files (x86)\microsoft\search enhancement pack\search helper\searchhelper.dll2
Error: (08/03/2011 05:39:03 PM) (Source: SideBySide)(User: )
Description: WLMFDS,processorArchitecture="AMD64",type="win32",version="1.0.0.1"WLMFDS,processorArchitecture="x86",type="win32",version="1.0.0.1"c:\program files (x86)\windows live\photo gallery\MovieMaker.Exec:\program files (x86)\windows live\photo gallery\WLMFDS.DLL8
========================= Minidump Files ==================================
No minidump file found
== End of log == 
ur request:


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

So, looks like Event Viewer is working after all, so that may not be the problem 

For the error that comes up for the npzrpfx.exe, can you tell me what it says fully.

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Please go to  VirSCAN.org FREE on-line scan service
Copy and paste the following file path into the *"Suspicious files to scan"*box on the top of the page:

*C:\Program Files (x86)\Governor of Poker\npzrpfx.exe 
*

 Click on the *Upload* button
 Once the Scan is completed, click on the "*Copy to Clipboard*" button. This will copy the link of the report into the Clipboard.
 Paste the contents of the Clipboard in your next reply.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
Here goes word for word:The module "npzrpfx.exe" failed to load.Make sure the binary is stored at the specified path or debug it to check for problems with the binary or dependent.DLLfiles.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Sorry, I meant the original error message, that you originally asked, in the first post of this thead:



> Then it said a file(npzrpfx.exe.)was incompatible(which I tried in a different mode)


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659:This is the orignal error message
Windows cannot find "regsvr 32.exe" C:\Program Files\Governor of Poker\npzrpfx.exe


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I'm going away on holiday from the 12th to 19th August, but I'm hoping we can solve this before I go, but if not, I'll look at this as soon as I get home 

----------

Looking at the message you posted up:



> Windows cannot find "regsvr 32.exe" C:\Program Files\Governor of Poker\npzrpfx.exe


Is that the error message you're getting when we've been trying to register the file? Did you put the space in the regsvr32.exe to become regsvr 32.exe, in the above message? If so, can you do this for me, using SystemLook as you did before:


Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following codebox into the main textfield:

```
:filefind
regsvr32.exe
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found at on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*

--------------------------------

Then can you do a scan of the file here, as the actual file name doesn't bring much up on Google:


Please go to  VirSCAN.org FREE on-line scan service
Copy and paste the following file path into the *"Suspicious files to scan"*box on the top of the page:

*C:\Program Files (x86)\Governor of Poker\npzrpfx.exe
*

 Click on the *Upload* button
 Once the Scan is completed, click on the "*Copy to Clipboard*" button. This will copy the link of the report into the Clipboard.
 Paste the contents of the Clipboard in your next reply.

-----------

Also, there may be a way to actually look at the file, to see what may be causing it, so can you do this for me as well:

Download suspicious file packer from http://www.safer-networking.org/en/tools/index.html (direct download http://www.safer-networking.org/files/sfp.zip )

Unzip it to desktop, open it & paste in the contents of the quote box below, press next & it will create an archive (zip/cab file) on desktop

please upload that to http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?board=1.0 so we can examine the files

Just press new topic, fill in the needed details and just give a link to your post here & then press the browse button and then navigate to & select the file on your computer, When the file is listed in the windows press send to upload the file



> *
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Governor of Poker\npzrpfx.exe
> *


Let me know when its uploaded 

eddie


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659:
Here is the result of systemlook.exe
SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 05:58 on 10/08/2011 by verna
Administrator - Elevation successful
========== filefind ==========
Searching for "regsvr32.exe"
C:\Windows\System32\regsvr32.exe --a---- 19456 bytes [00:14 14/07/2009] [01:39 14/07/2009] 59BCE9F07985F8A4204F4D6554CFF708
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\regsvr32.exe --a---- 14848 bytes [23:58 13/07/2009] [01:14 14/07/2009] 432BE6CF7311062633459EEF6B242FB5
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-regsvr32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_d44c0ef849349ed9\regsvr32.exe --a---- 19456 bytes [00:14 14/07/2009] [01:39 14/07/2009] 59BCE9F07985F8A4204F4D6554CFF708
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-regsvr32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_782d737490d72da3\regsvr32.exe --a---- 14848 bytes [23:58 13/07/2009] [01:14 14/07/2009] 432BE6CF7311062633459EEF6B242FB5
-= EOF 
Also:For virusscan it says files(x86)\Governor of Poker\npzrpfx.exe path does not exist


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, can you try this. Download the attached zip, extract the file and double-click it to run. Let me know if that helps.


Also, I'm away from tomorrow for a week, but someone may be looking at this for you, whilst I'm away


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
Did as you asked, but nothing is happing.Can't extract to open.Command prompt comes up thats it.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hi, I'm back 

I'm assuming that the game still doesn't work? Have you uploaded the file for checking yet, as mentioned here:

http://forums.techguy.org/8034712-post53.html


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
Thanks for your help.Giving up,just can't figure it out.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I must admit, it's driving me nuts as well 

Have you managed to contact Big Fish Games directly?


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
Was the first thing I did,(Did this several times)got no response.Then came here to tech guy.If you or anybody else has any other suggestions I'm all ears.Thanks for your help.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

just a thought do you have the bigfish games manager installed



> The Big Fish Game Manager is the program that downloads, installs, activates, and stores your games. If this program is blocked by a firewall or security program, your games won't install properly.


http://bigfishgames.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/536/related/1


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Blackmirror
Been there done that.Thanks anyway


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
Seeing as you tried to help me the most see if you can figure this one out. Yesterday,I was going to uninstall Governor of Poker,clicked it and to my dumbfoundness there was the game in all its glory played a few games came off went back it came right up played a few more games, still ok.Only problem now is it wouldn't save my progress.Checked flash settings as it says to do but nothing it still wouldn't save. Any suggestions lol?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

So its working but not saving? Well, its better than before, but lets have a look at that now 

Can you post a fresh HijackThis log, so we can see what you have running.

eddie


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eLogfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 12:39:24 PM, on 8/30/2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\avp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AOL\1303774094\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AOL Desktop 9.6a\waol.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AOL Desktop 9.6a\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AOL\Topspeed\3.0\aoltpsd3.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AOL Desktop 9.6a\AOLBrowser\aolbrowser.exe
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SLZXK16L\HijackThis[1].exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/USCON/1
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.msn.com/USCON/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O1 - Hosts: ÿþ127.0.0.1 localhost
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: link filter bho - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\klwtbbho.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Registration] C:\Program Files (x86)\System Registration\prodreg.exe /boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\Scheduler\Launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files (x86)\AOL Desktop 9.6a\AOL.EXE" -b
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Best Buy pc app.lnk = C:\ProgramData\Best Buy pc app\ClickOnceSetup.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Dell Dock First Run.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe (User 'Default user')
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: &Virtual Keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\klwtbbho.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O12 - Plugin for .csm: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .csml: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .cub: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .cube: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .dx: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .emb: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .embl: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .gau: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .jdx: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mol: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mop: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdb: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .rxn: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .scr: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .skc: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spt: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .tgf: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .xyz: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O16 - DPF: {CF84DAC5-A4F5-419E-A0BA-C01FFD71112F} (SysInfo Class) - http://content.systemrequirementslab.com.s3.amazonaws.com/global/bin/srldetect_intel_4.4.24.0.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~2\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\mzvkbd3.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - (no file)
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus Service (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab ZAO - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Dock Login Service (DockLoginService) - Stardock Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: EPSON V5 Service4(01) (EPSON_EB_RPCV4_01) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\ProgramData\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40STB.EXE
O23 - Service: EPSON V3 Service4(01) (EPSON_PM_RPCV4_01) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\ProgramData\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40RPB.EXE
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SoftThinks Agent Service (SftService) - SoftThinks SAS - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\sftservice.EXE
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
--
End of file - 11057 bytes
ddie5659


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
not sure if you got my last post.You asked for fresh Hijackthis.See above this reply.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Yep, seen it 

Using SystemLookUp again, can you re-run it with the following code:


```
:dir
C:\ProgramData\Best Buy pc app
:file
C:\ProgramData\Best Buy pc app\ClickOnceSetup.exe
```
and post the results


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
Here you go:
SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 09:10 on 01/09/2011 by verna
Administrator - Elevation successful
========== dir ==========
c:\Program Data\BestBuy pc app - Unable to find folder.
========== file ==========
c:\Program Data\BestBuy pc app\click once exe. - Unable to find/read file.
-= EOF =-


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hmmm, looks like its not there 

Okay, lets see if any updates for your computer will solve the problem.

Firstly, go to Windows Update and see if any updates are available.

Second, go here and see if any software updates are available:

It is very important to update the other software on your computer to patch up any security issues you may have. Go HERE to scan your computer for any out of date software. In particular make sure you download the updates for *Java* and *Adobe* as these are subject to many security vulnerabilities.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
Everything is up to date including adobe and java.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Are you playing as an Admin? The reason I ask is because of this:

http://bigfishgames.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/266/


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
I do play as Admin,I've also checked and double checked flash player settings as was instructed to do,but it still wouldn't save progress.I've even tried adding other players.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, I'm going to try and get the demo for the game, but in the meantime can you post the logs of these, using good old SystemLookUp again 


```
:dir
C:\Program Files (x86)\Governor of Poker /s
C:\Program Files (x86)\bfgclient /s
```
It may be large, so if that's the case, upload it as an attachment

eddie


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
for some reason pc wouldn't let me use SystemLookUp.Had no problem before,now it says file could harm pc.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, delete the copy you have, and try a fresh one from either of these two links:

*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5658
Download Mirror #2 (http://images.malwareremoval.com/jpshortstuff/SystemLook_x64.exe)*
***************


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5658 
sry wrong reply.here you go
Download Mirror #2 (http://images.malwareremoval.com/jpshortstuff/SystemLook_x64.exe)*
***************
SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 11:23 on 09/09/2011 by verna
Administrator - Elevation successful
========== dir ==========
c:\Program Files(x86)\Governor of Poker - Unable to find folder.
c:\Program Files(x86)\bfclient - Unable to find folder.
-= EOF =-


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, that's strange, its not there 

And the game still works? Okay, using the new SystemLook, try this:


```
:folderfind
*Governor of Poker
```
Lets hope something comes back


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 10:12 on 10/09/2011 by verna
Administrator - Elevation successful
========== folderfind ==========
Searching for "*Governor of Poker"
C:\Program Files (x86)\Governor of Poker d------ [15:15 15/07/2011]
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Governor of Poker d------ [15:15 15/07/2011]
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Governor of Poker d------ [15:15 15/07/2011]
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files (x86)\Youdagames\Governor of Poker d------ [13:15 28/06/2011]
-= EOF =-


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Oki doki, here goes 


```
:dir
C:\Program Files (x86)\Governor of Poker \s
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Governor of Poker \s
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files (x86)\Youdagames\Governor of Poker \s
```


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 15:25 on 12/09/2011 by verna
Administrator - Elevation successful
========== dir ==========
c:\Program Files(x86)\Governor of Poker\s - Unable to find folder.
c:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Gov - Unable to find folder.
ernor of Poker\s - Unable to find folder.
c:\User\verna\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files (x86)\Youdagames\Governor of Poker\s - Unable to find folder.
-= EOF =-


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, can you try this instead:


```
:dir
C:\Program Files (x86)\Governor of Poker /s
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Governor of Poker /s
C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files (x86)\Youdagames\Governor of Poker /s
```


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659
see above reply(8\12)


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, we're going to try a different route. Its strange, as the folders are there but I can't get a list of them 

So, download the attached file, double-click the file to open it. Then, click on *Extract All Files* in the top left, and then open the folder it creates. Run the batch file inside, and hopefully we'll get a list 




























eddie


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659 Volume in drive C is OS
Volume Serial Number is 8C16-B23B
Directory of C:\Program Files (x86)\Governor of Poker
07/15/2011 11:16 AM .
07/15/2011 11:16 AM ..
09/11/2008 01:45 PM 97 activation_info.xml
07/15/2011 11:15 AM 714 bfgstate.xml
09/11/2008 01:46 PM 44,750,784 GovernorofPoker.exe
09/11/2008 01:45 PM 528 LaunchGame.bfg
09/11/2008 01:46 PM 763,208 npzrpfx.exe
07/15/2011 11:16 AM pics
07/15/2011 11:16 AM 76,782 Uninstall.exe
09/11/2008 01:45 PM 494 UnlockGame.bfg
7 File(s) 45,592,607 bytes
Directory of C:\Program Files (x86)\Governor of Poker\pics
07/15/2011 11:16 AM .
07/15/2011 11:16 AM ..
09/11/2008 01:28 PM 74,798 175x150.swf
09/11/2008 01:28 PM 2,981 60x40.jpg
09/11/2008 01:28 PM 5,002 80x80.jpg
09/11/2008 01:28 PM 15,249 feature.jpg
4 File(s) 98,030 bytes
Total Files Listed:
11 File(s) 45,690,637 bytes
5 Dir(s) 447,720,906,752 bytes free
Volume in drive C is OS
Volume Serial Number is 8C16-B23B
Directory of C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Governor of Poker
07/15/2011 11:15 AM .
07/15/2011 11:15 AM ..
07/15/2011 11:15 AM 1,264 More Great Games.lnk
07/15/2011 11:15 AM 1,790 Play Governor of Poker.lnk
07/15/2011 11:15 AM 1,768 Uninstall Governor of Poker.lnk
07/15/2011 11:15 AM 1,768 Unlock Governor of Poker.lnk
4 File(s) 6,590 bytes
Total Files Listed:
4 File(s) 6,590 bytes
2 Dir(s) 447,720,906,752 bytes free
Volume in drive C is OS
Volume Serial Number is 8C16-B23B
Directory of C:\Users\verna\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files (x86)\Youdagames\Governor of Poker
07/10/2011 01:32 PM .
07/10/2011 01:32 PM ..
0 File(s) 0 bytes
Total Files Listed:
0 File(s) 0 bytes
2 Dir(s) 447,720,906,752 byte


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, looks like the batch file finally did the job :up:

Took a while, but good to see 

Also, downloaded the full version, well I have 60mins of free play, so will do some comparing in a min 

So, lets firstly see if the Flash is corrupt. Go here and download and run the Adobe Flash Player uninstaller:

http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/141/tn_14157.html

Then, download and run the Adobe Flash Player installer:

http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/

---

See if that helps. You may need a reboot, just to get the settings to take effect.

If not, can you go to C:\Program Files (x86)\Governor of Poker

and locate this file:

*bfgstate.xml*

Right-click and select Copy. Then, on your desktop, right-click and select Paste.

Rightclick on it and select *Send To* then select *Compressed (zipped) Folder * and upload that zip here. Click on the *Go Advanced* button for the uploading options at the bottom of this page (in the picture below  ) [/list]











In there, at the bottom, click on the button *Manage Attachments* (in the picture below  .
A window will appear, and then Browse to *bfgstate.zip* on your Desktop.
Click Upload, and when uploaded click *Close this Window*
Then, in the previous window, click on *Add Reply*










eddie


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

eddie5659


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I take it the reinstall of flash didn't work.

Now, just looking at the file you uploaded, I compared it with mine. It has the exact same details, and looks like you have the 60 min full version. This is the one that after 60mins of play, you'll be prompted to pay the full price:

http://www.bigfishgames.com/download-games/3630/governor-of-poker-game/index.html

On the right is the link to play for 1 hour, on the left is the full unlimited version.

That may be why its not saving.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Where you able to save the settings?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I got this popping up, and I clicked OK. Then, left the game, went back in, and all my settings where still there:


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Eddie5659 
What is it that popped up? what did you click? Never got a warning that the image was resized,this is puzzling.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

The popup that I got was when I click on Quit, and it said that it automatically saves the data. I then went back in, and it was all there as before, the amount I lost etc.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Eddie5659
That's the same button I clicked but for some reason mine doesn't save anything,I'll have to start all over.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Did you play it longer than the 60 mins?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Would it be worth using revo uninstaller on a moderate setting to get rid of everything and just try from scratch


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Good suggestion, Blackmirror


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Eddie5659
In response to Blackmirror
Been there done that several times
To you Eddie I've played one game for 2:30hrs came out went back everything was gone no save had to start over.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Try this

http://forums.bigfishgames.com/posts/list/3499.page


> Go to this website to configure your storage settings:
> 
> http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager07.html
> 
> ...


.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Blackmirror
I've been to macromedia so many times with no result, every time i set the settings they don't hold I have to keep resetting them which I've been told you're not suppose to do once they're set.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

You are running a legit copy of xp


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Blackmirror
I have Win7


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

If you look at the details I posted here:

http://forums.techguy.org/8089307-post88.html

It says that the version that you and I both have, is for a trial of 60mins, and after that it won't be active. Did you actually buy it, or just download it from the link? If it was just a download, that will be why its not saving, as its past its alloted time.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Eddie5659
I bought it


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Sorry for the lateness.

I'll have a re-read and see what we've done, and will reply


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, here I mentioned reinstalling Flash, did you do that?

http://forums.techguy.org/8087664-post86.html

---

Also, can you do this for me:

Please run the MGA Diagnostic Tool and post back the report it shall produce:

Download *MGADiag* to your desktop.
Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program
Click "Continue"
Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).
Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard.
Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply.

---------

Then, run the following:

Please download and run *WVCheck*.

Double-click WVCheck.exe.
As indicated by the prompt, this program can take a while depending on your hard drive space. 
Once the program is done, copy the contents of the Notepad file as a reply.

eddie


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

cannot run either of the programs you requested.Says this type of program could harm your computer.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Try disabling your antivirus before running the tools:


*Very Important!* Temporarily *disable* your *anti-virus*, *script blocking* and any *anti-malware* real-time protection _*before*_ performing a scan. 
Click on *this link* to see a list of programs that should be disabled. The list is not all inclusive. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re-enable the protection again afterwards before connecting to the Internet.*


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

sry took ahwile to reply, this game is a pain in the butt am trowing in the towel.Thanks 4 all the help and feedback.Catch you later.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Sorry to see that, as I was hoping we would find a solution for this 

Anyway, lets remove the tools we've used:


Download *OTC* to your desktop and run it 
Click Yes to beginning the Cleanup process and remove these components, including this application. 
You will be asked to reboot the machine to finish the Cleanup process. Choose Yes. 

--

If you still have some tools showing then do the following:

You can delete the *SystemLook* program off your Desktop and the *SystemLook.txt*

You can delete the *MiniToolBox* program off your Desktop.

You can delete the *GameCheck.zip* program off your Desktop.

eddie


----------

